# Ansomone vs Genx-tropin



## joshpills (Feb 1, 2021)

which would be better assuming both are legit.... 5IU Ansomone or 10IU Genxtropin?

recently bought some genx-tropin after seeing all the good press it gets... verification code checked out, everything seems legit. however shortly after injection (about 20 minutes) im hit with noticable tiredness... this slowly fades and by 2 hours or so it is gone. no other side effects have been witnessed. now i know GH levels peak 3-4 hours after injection.... so the fact i feel effects so strong after 20 minutes, and theyre all but gone after a couple of hours max, way before the peak levels are supposed to hit, seems dodgey to me that it might not be real HGH. maybe a peptide? and absolutely no other effects were seen... at a 10iu dose... no CTS, pain, swelling, water retention, nothing.... although i know side effects wont always happen, just seems strange that all i got was tiredness and it happened after about 20 minutes, and was gone before youd expect HGH levels to peak after an injection subq.

is it normal to have a Genx-tropin kit.... look fully legit, with code that checks out perfectly on their site.... that isnt legit? is Genx Tropin still good? or have they changed.

and back to Ansomone.... are they still a good and potent brand? the 100iu blue packs.

also, if the genx-tropin code was legit... should i still trust my source? the ansomone i would be getting would be from the same source/place.

many thanks


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Either or. You'll get replies saying that Ansomone is a pharma product and that Gen-x is a labelled up generic.

I'm told, contrary to what's banded around, that the Ansomone that is manufactured for export sale isn't the same product that's used in Chinese hospitals. Make of that what you will.


----------



## joshpills (Feb 1, 2021)

Sasnak said:


> Either or. You'll get replies saying that Ansomone is a pharma product and that Gen-x is a labelled up generic.
> 
> I'm told, contrary to what's banded around, that the Ansomone that is manufactured for export sale isn't the same product that's used in Chinese hospitals. Make of that what you will.


 could you comment on the reaction im getting from Genx.... that within 20 minutes im really tired but its worn off after an hour or 2... even though peak GH levels shouldnt be reached until 3-4 hours. this suggest it could contain something other than GH?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

joshpills said:


> could you comment on the reaction im getting from Genx.... that within 20 minutes im really tired but its worn off after an hour or 2... even though peak GH levels shouldnt be reached until 3-4 hours. this suggest it could contain something other than GH?


 Sorry. I've only ran gh once and always pinned it pre bed. I wouldn't judge a drug by its sides, however


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> I'm told, contrary to what's banded around, that the Ansomone that is manufactured for export sale isn't the same product that's used in Chinese hospitals. Make of that what you will.


 Where did you hear that from? I remember @Pscarb saying that they make it for the bodybuilding market but didn't know it was not of the same quality used in the Chinese hospitals


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

steveiep said:


> Where did you hear that from? I remember @Pscarb saying that they make it for the bodybuilding market but didn't know it was not of the same quality used in the Chinese hospitals


 To be honest, that would make sense.

Im not overly familiar with the regulations in China for quality control, but I'd imagine they don't need to adhere to anything produced for export only. So this would reduce the cost of manufacture, which they'd certainly take advantage of.

I have no idea if it is accurate, but it's logical.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

steveiep said:


> Where did you hear that from? I remember @Pscarb saying that they make it for the bodybuilding market but didn't know it was not of the same quality used in the Chinese hospitals


 It may well be but anything imported from China, well, there's a risk


----------

